# I goofed ...



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yesterday I did everything right but didnt get a shot off. This stuff happens fast. Im a deer and turkey hunter and I always have time. Happend so fast I really couldnt tell you if it was a fox or a coyote, but it was one or the other. Used several calls but the one it came into was the gray fox disress. Guess I could have set up better. Was expecting it to come from down wind but it did not. Dont think the animal made me out but dinner was not where he expected it to be. How long should I wait before I hunt this area again?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How soon...as soon as you want.

Try a differant spot and differant sound.

might bring a shot gun.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

We all goof BTW...well I goof too often anyhow.

better luck next time

Welcome to PT


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll second the try a different sound approach, try sitting in a different place as well, if you can still get there undetected wth the wind at least crossing away.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

The wind can be kind of crazy on this property due to all of the hills and mountains but usually out of SSW and W. So many fences on this place its crazy. They make a lot of noise crossing them. Will change it up a little and try again. Thanks!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Shoot straight and send us some photos !!!!

Good luck


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Fence lines make for great stand sites, especially if there is a strip of weeds and such growing along side. I've used them here with a good bit of success. Just set up next to a post. The barbed wire makes a great rest also.....just watch out for the barbs.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...we use post too for cover. My buddy has no problem with them....I however have to use the end posts. You know those big fat ones.

But really, posts do work...just really limit your movement !


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep I agree with everyone above. Try a different sound and spot. Good luck and post pics when you get'em.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing pictures of that sly critter!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Fence lines make for great stand sites, especially if there is a strip of weeds and such growing along side. I've used them here with a good bit of success. Just set up next to a post. The barbed wire makes a great rest also.....just watch out for the barbs.


Great stuff, right here Howlinred. Predator setup 101. Goodluck, these guys got ya covered , promise!!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

On a call said:


> We all goof BTW...well I goof too often anyhow.
> 
> better luck next time
> 
> Welcome to PT


I had some good goofs so far this winter, still some winter left, stay tuned lol...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> I had some good goofs so far this winter, still some winter left, stay tuned lol...


We should start a thread listing our best goofs this winter.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HowlinRed said:


> The wind can be kind of crazy on this property due to all of the hills and mountains but usually out of SSW and W. So many fences on this place its crazy. They make a lot of noise crossing them. Will change it up a little and try again. Thanks!!


 If you have to cross a lot of fences you better head out two hours earlier then normal, on cold mornings when sound travels farther you should be able to hear an animal going through or catching a wire going over as deer will some time do from 800 yds away. That wire can make a hecka of a screech and if you can hear a deer doing that can you imagine what a yote can hear from that distance-- it puts them on full Alert if they hear that wire screech.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good point hassell, I try not to climb fences for that very reason, well that and I always seem to get caught on a barb, and it's usually somewhere you don't want any pointy or rusty things at.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good point hassell, I try not to climb fences for that very reason, well that and I always seem to get caught on a barb, and it's usually somewhere you don't want any pointy or rusty things at.


 YA I hear you there, not like years ago when you drop the pack etc. and crawl under the bottom wire, their great to sit by if there's bushes etc.. When doing some serious hunting I'll look for a break in the wire otherwise I won't go through if there's any chance of it making noises.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I find in reality predators have a short memory. If they don't bust me and I do not shoot I will go back the next day. I have gone back several hours later on night hunts and called a fox in that got away earlier. I usually wait a week on a coyote. I will set up close but not in the exact same spot and usually change the sound. If you shoot at one several times you need to wait a week or more as you made an impression.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> I find in reality predators have a short memory. If they don't bust me and I do not shoot I will go back the next day. I have gone back several hours later on night hunts and called a fox in that got away earlier. I usually wait a week on a coyote. I will set up close but not in the exact same spot and usually change the sound. If you shoot at one several times you need to wait a week or more as you made an impression.










What Ed said.


----------

